# netbeans ide unter lenny startet nicht korrekt



## tak47 (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

habe Debian Lenny installiert in der neusten Version habe nun netbeans-ide6.1 installiert.
lief auch soweit alles ohne probleme. beim starten von netbeans öffnen sich nun 2 GRAUE fenster " starting netbeans" und " netbeans IDE 6.1".
Das wars, die Fesnter bleiben grau es wird nicht weiter geladen.

Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte?
irgendwelche tipps?

Danke
Gruß


----------



## maki (16. Okt 2008)

Welchen Windowmanager nutzt du?

Musste bei Ubuntu 8.04 (Gnome) die spezialeffekte komplett abschalten.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Ja, die Composition Window Manager machen Probleme mit Swing, insbesondere mit Java 5. Installier dir ein aktuelles Java 6 und wenn auch das nichts hilft, halte dich an maki.


----------



## maki (16. Okt 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, die Composition Window Manager machen Probleme mit Swing, insbesondere mit Java 5. Installier dir ein aktuelles Java 6 und wenn auch das nichts hilft, halte dich an maki.


Gut zu Wissen dass es an meiner Java 5 installation lag


----------



## tak47 (16. Okt 2008)

erstmal danke für die antworten =)

also ich habe netbeans auf nem server mit wie gesagt debian lenny installiert und bin per ssh -X auf dem server drauf.
auf meinem client habe ich ubuntu 8.04 
also liegt es an meinem client das es nicht gescheit läuft ?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Welches Java ist denn dein Default? (java -version)
und welchen Window Manager verwendest du?

Und aus Interesse: Warum lässt du eine IDE auf dem Server laufen und benutzt X-Forwarding um sie zu benutzen?  :autsch:


----------



## tak47 (16. Okt 2008)

benutze auf dem client gnome
wo kann ich denn einsehen was er tatsächlich als default hat?
öhm default hat der sich glaub ich openJDK Java 6 rausgesucht auf dem Lenny Server. ich hab aber bei der installation von netbeans angegeben das er  jdk1.6.0_07 verwenden soll.

und das forwarding wollen die user so 
ich darf das nur installieren ;D


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Nicht auf dem Server, sondern auf dem Client. Die Version siehst du mit java -version. Umstellen kannst du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```



> und das forwarding wollen die user so


Das hört sich ja furchtbar an. Warum verwendet ihr kein Repository mit lokalen Installationen, oder von mir aus eine verteilte Team Lösung wie Eclipse ECF, oder so?


----------



## tak47 (16. Okt 2008)

java version "1.6.0_0"
OpenJDK  Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b11)
OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b11, mixed mode)








jo das wär wohl die bessere lösung. aber bin erstmal froh wenn das hier läuft 
damit ich das erstmal freigeben kann


----------

